# CD/T Reaction?



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

I gave my 1.5 month old wethers the standard .1 ml/10lb. body weight of CD/T vaccine. A 1" size "lump" formed at the injection site. It appears to be slowly getting smaller. Is this normal? Should I give the booster shot at 30 days - or wait until the lump goes away?

Thanks in advance for any help.....


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

the lumps are "normal" in regard to vaccination reaction. It's caused by the aluminium inclucded in the vaccine and presumed to enhance the reaction of the body's immune system.

Some vaccines cause larger/more severe reactions than others.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I have this problem as well. I vaccinated my 2 yr old Saanen about 6 weeks ago and his 1" lump is still there. Do I go ahead with the follow up shot on the other side. I also wonder what the chances are that that lump is an abcess from where I gave the injection initially. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That is the reason we started giving all our shots IM (inter muscular) instead of SubQ. It gets old trying to explain to new owners that the lump is NOT CL but simply a reaction to a shot. Just make sure you don't hit a vein in the muscle!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Sanhestar and Rex. Rex you made me laugh with the ease in which you smelled out the new guy. I appreciate both of your responses and the sharing of your wisdom throughout this forum with us newbies. It sure makes being a new goat owner so much easier! "Feed a man a fish, he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime"-an old parable.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL... nothing personal. I was refering to folks who came to buy kids then got all worried about the lumps. Maybe I should have re-worded it but it made perfect sense to me when I wrote it...


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

a newbie here, just curious, how long can it take the lumps to go away? I vaccinated one of mine a couple of months ago and the lump is still there (about the size of a walnut cut in half) - it will eventually go away, right?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

It took longer than I thought it should.
Months.
Yes it will go away. 
I made the mistake of giving mine
where the cinch goes. Show breeder
told me where to put it. They put it
there to hide it for showing.
I did not know about the lump.
Next time I will put it where it will not 
hinder my saddling efforts.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The lump is an abscess cause by like said above either something in the vac OR even something being pushed from the skin at the injection site. Most of the time they will absorb. On rare occasions the site balds and either ends up popping or needing to be lanced. Spoke to my Vet a month or so about just this topic and asked him "A abscess forms because the body is shielding something off from its self. Be it an infection, or foreign body. If this is the case with these vacs, are the goats getting what they need outta the vac?" To me it seems logical they dont if the body seals them off. He didnt know and thought it a good question. He stays in contact with his WSU professors and they are discussing it.

Side note, dairy breeders do shots there as they dont interfere with dairy life and when shown, other breeders know its not CL as CL can not show up in that spot. Glad you posted about it in a bad place for pack goats. As a dairy breeder this would have never entered my mind till I went to put a pack on. Thank you.

Or as Rex said, eliminate the entire worry altogether and do em IM.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

There is another possibility. I don't know the technical terms here. You can inject under the skin in a layer. If you don't get past that layer the liquid can stay and not disburse. You will see the lump immediately after the shot and it doesn't go away for a long time. If youve ever skined a deer, the layers I'm talking about is what makes the skin adhere to the muscle. Lift the skin and get well below and not between the skin and membrane. 

Best I can describe in a totally non technical format.


----------

